# Salary Range For Electrical Site Engineer



## Ahmed_Masoud (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all I'm an Egyptian Electrical Engineer Have an offer to work in Abu Dhabi in power plant construction and I wanna know salary range I'm 5 years experience in power plant construction ? it's a korean company working in power plant construction in abu Dhabi plz help me it's urgent


----------

